
Plot to Kill George Washington - gscott
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/plot-kill-george-washington-180970729/
======
gerdesj
Given: "Mere days before the Declaration of Independence was signed in July
1776" then the waters are a bit muddier than might be desired for claiming
legal justification for certain actions.

------
freedomben
If you like to listen, the full audiobook is available DRM free from Downpour:
[https://www.downpour.com/the-first-conspiracy](https://www.downpour.com/the-
first-conspiracy)

It's a little cheaper at Audible, but of course hobbled by their DRM. Not
worth saving a few bucks IMHO.

------
gammateam
We're right because we won.

I wonder if it is necessary for school books to elevate a cause as 'just', to
children, to keep their support of the nation or outcome. Why not just teach
the relative morality of these outcomes?

~~~
mac01021
I was in highschool in the United States 20 years ago, and middle school just
before that. We learned a wide range of history, including every war the USA
has taken part in (for example, the american revolution).

At no point did textbook or teacher make any assertion about the
morality/immorality/justice/injustice of any particular side in any of them.

~~~
b_tterc_p
Did you learn about the time we used cavalry and tanks to repel 43,000 of our
own WWI veterans who were protesting their lack of promised bonus payouts,
killing a couple of them in the process? See the “Bonus Army”.

You can avoid moral stickers but still be biased if you selectively choose
which events to dive into.

~~~
DiffEq
I did - and I was in high school 30 years ago. When I asked my dad about it;
he also knew about it.

------
tomohawk
Another source:

[https://allthingsliberty.com/2014/07/plotting-the-
sacricide-...](https://allthingsliberty.com/2014/07/plotting-the-sacricide-of-
george-washington/)

